# New from california



## theneckasaurus (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys, my name is Jake, im from clovis, ca. I actually dont own a bow yet, but its been an interest for the last while, Ive been shooting for a long time but something about a bow seems more skill oriented I guess and looks like alot of fun. Before I go post a thread thats probably been posted 10000 times before can someone point me in a direction of what kind of bow to get? Should I just post a new thread or is there a certain are for that? Thanks guys


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jake.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## theneckasaurus (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys, again I dont really wanna start a whole new thread for this but what would be a good bow to start learning on? I plan to start bow hunting (deer, bear, etc) but I dont wanna go get a real strong bow right off the bat. Like I said Ive never shot a bow on a continuous basis at least so I wanna start building my strength up for it. Im 21 5"6-7 and athletic, Id like to end up with a recurve just for the simplicity of it, any suggestions would be much appreciated! thanks guys


----------



## theneckasaurus (Apr 3, 2012)

Can someone at least point me in the direction of finding this out? Would it be best to go to the local archery place and talk with them?


----------



## Sam Peavots (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Jake, Glad you you posted!

I have several long bows and recurves. (I can hit "blank" out the air with them), aw-some style! 
I love my new Hoyt though, but cant wait for my new L.H Specialist by(Bowtech) to be delivered.

You just need to have the desire to shoot.
Even if you have to tie a boot-lace to a twig.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

